# Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Januar 2010)

*Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Wie einer kurzen Meldung auf der Spielehomepage zu entnehmen ist, hat ein Mitspieler des MMORPG Entropia Universe einen virtuellen Asteroiden für eine Rekordsumme von 330.000 USD ersteigert und somit den ehemaligen Weltrekord von 100.000 USD, welcher bereits zuvor in Entropia Universe aufgestellt wurde, um ein mehrfaches überboten.

Was ist Entropia Universe?
Entropia Universe ist ein kostenloses MMORPG basierend auf der CryEnine2.
Der Spieler taucht in die Rolle eines frei kreierbaren Kolonisten auf dem Planeten Calypso, wo er sich auf vielfältige Weise seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen kann. Dazu zählen grundlegende Dinge wie Jagen oder das Suchen nach Mineralien im Boden als auch das Herstellen von Ausrüstung, Möbeln und Kleidung oder sogar das eröffnen eines Schönheitssalons.
Der Spieler kann jederzeit Geld von seinem Bankkonto in sein Spielekonto übertragen und auch umgekehrt jederzeit wieder auszahlen lassen. Die Währung im Spiel heißt PED.
Der festgelegte Umtauschkurs beträgt dabei 1:10, 1 USD entsprechen also 10 PED.


Warum gibt jemand solche Unsummen für nicht real existierende Dinge aus?
Der Landbesitzer kann beliebige Steuern auf Jadtbeute oder gefundene Mineralien erheben, welche er jederzeit in reales Geld umtauschen kann.


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Krass, einfach nur Krass.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Low schrieb:


> Krass, einfach nur Krass.


dito

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## emperator (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Übel  
Manche scheinen VR und RL nicht mehr auseinander halten zu können. 300k Dollar für ein virtuelles Item und das wo der Betreiber wahrscheinlich jederzeit den Spielbetrieb einstellen kann ohne Gründe


----------



## herethic (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Und das Spiel ist kostenlos?
Natürlich Krass aber ich schätze so in 15 Jahren hat er das Geld wieder drin


----------



## Explosiv (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Mal eine Frage am Rande, was macht man mit einem virtuellen Asteroiden  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage am Rande, was macht man mit einem virtuellen Asteroiden  ?
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Das hab ich doch extra in den Artikel geschrieben. 
Nagut: Evtl kam es nicht ganz so rüber. Der erwähnte Asteroid ist ein Gebiet wo man jagen gehen kann und Resourcen sucht. Der Besitzer bekommt von allem einen Teil ab und finanziert sich so seinen Lebensunterhalt.

Der kurz erwähnte andere Asteroid ("Club Neverdie") wirft monatlich einige 1000 USD ab, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## >ExX< (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Das ist echt heftig, wenn man Glück hat, dann könnte man sich sein ganzes Leben mit dem Spiel finanzieren, und könnte Gleichzeitig Spiele zocken


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Das ist echt heftig, wenn man Glück hat, dann könnte man sich sein ganzes Leben mit dem Spiel finanzieren, und könnte Gleichzeitig Spiele zocken


 
Na ja - nicht wirklich...

Beispiel: Asteroid "Club Neverdie" wirft monatlich einige 1000 USD ab
Gehen wir mal von ca. 3000 aus dann dauert es 3 Jahre bis die Investition wieder "drin" ist
Erst danach kommt der Gewinn
Und das auch nur wenn 
- wirklich jeden Monat so viel gejagt und geschürft wird
- das Spiel nach 3 Jahren überhaupt noch gespielt wird

Oder anders rum - 3-4 % kann man auch sicherer erwirtschaften
Und die 100'000 sind immer noch real vorhanden


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - nicht wirklich...
> 
> Beispiel: Asteroid "Club Neverdie" wirft monatlich einige 1000 USD ab
> Gehen wir mal von ca. 3000 aus dann dauert es 3 Jahre bis die Investition wieder "drin" ist
> ...



Das Spiel gibt es seit 2002 und es wurde ständig weiterentwickelt. Ich denke nicht, dass in den nächsten 3 Jahren plötzlich Schluss sein sollte. ^^
Und ja, es dauert bis die Investition wieder drin ist. Aber wenn es soweit ist, macht man einen netten Gewinn damit.
Aber ich denke, wer mal eben so viel Geld aufbringt, stört sich nicht großartig an solchen "Peanuts".


----------



## Low (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibt es seit 2002 und es wurde ständig weiterentwickelt. Ich denke nicht, dass in den nächsten 3 Jahren plötzlich Schluss sein sollte. ^^
> Und ja, es dauert bis die Investition wieder drin ist. Aber wenn es soweit ist, macht man einen netten Gewinn damit.
> Aber ich denke, wer mal eben so viel Geld aufbringt, stört sich nicht großartig an solchen "Peanuts".




Seit 2002 gabs schon die CryEngine 2 :O ?!?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Low schrieb:


> Seit 2002 gabs schon die CryEngine 2 :O ?!?



Nein, wie ich schrieb wurde es stätig weiterentwickelt.  Die CE2 wurde im August 2009 implementiert.


----------



## kenji_91 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

ach schnickschnack : D
hatte der denn kein geld für nen planeten? : >
oder gar ne galaxie?


----------



## emperator (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibt es seit 2002 und es wurde ständig weiterentwickelt. Ich denke nicht, dass in den nächsten 3 Jahren plötzlich Schluss sein sollte. ^^



Es muss ja nicht unbedingt Schluß sein, es muss ja nur eine Spieländerung geben, wonach die Spieler das Spiel verlassen oder ein anderes "ähnliches" Spiel wohin die Spieler alle abwandern. Gerade Onlinespiele sind sehr schnellebig, was vor 2 Jahren noch in war, spielt heute kein Schwein mehr


----------



## Jami (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Low schrieb:


> Krass, einfach nur Krass.


Ich würd sagen zu reich, einfach nur zu reich, oder verblended, einfach nur verblended.



thrian schrieb:


> Und das Spiel ist kostenlos?
> Natürlich Krass aber ich schätze so in 15 Jahren hat er das Geld wieder drin


Ja klar, weil das in den nächsten 15 Jahren ja noch so viel gespielt wird, wie zum Beispiel das ursprüngliche Neverwinter Nights


----------



## Brehministrator (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Wenn dieser virtuelle Asteroid nun allein ihm gehört, kann er ihn dann auch auf die Erde stürzen lassen?


----------



## Dr@gon18 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wie einer kurzen Meldung auf der Spielehomepage zu entnehmen ist, hat ein Mitspieler des MMORPG Entropia Universe einen virtuellen Asteroiden für eine Rekordsumme von 330.000 USD ersteigert und somit den ehemaligen Weltrekord von 100.000 USD, welcher bereits zuvor in Entropia Universe aufgestellt wurde, um ein mehrfaches überboten.
> 
> Was ist Entropia Universe?
> Entropia Universe ist ein kostenloses MMORPG basierend auf der CryEnine2.
> ...




Mal eine frage am rande: wer finanziert das ganze?? wenn ich mir, sagen wir mal 10 000 PED im spiel erwirtschafte und mir dann 1000 USD auszahlen lasse, müssen die 1000 USD ja irgendwo herkommen!! die werden ja wohl kaum einfach so in umlauf kommen können oder? das würde die inflation ja massig anschüren!! Institutionen wie die EZB würden sowas ja wohl kaum zulassen!


----------



## sinthor4s (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage am rande: wer finanziert das ganze?? wenn ich mir, sagen wir mal 10 000 PED im spiel erwirtschafte und mir dann 1000 USD auszahlen lasse, müssen die 1000 USD ja irgendwo herkommen!! die werden ja wohl kaum einfach so in umlauf kommen können oder? das würde die inflation ja massig anschüren!! Institutionen wie die EZB würden sowas ja wohl kaum zulassen!



Das ist doch relativ schnell erklärt... Immerhin müssen die PED mit USD 
bezahlt werden!
Ich finde solche Meldungen ganz lustig^^ das motiviert Hacker
immer wieder an einen solchen Account herranzukommen xD


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Hier mal ein Quote von Wiki...


> Das Spiel finanziert sich, indem die Betreiber einen nicht näher spezifizierten Teil des im Spiel umgesetzten Geldes einbehalten. Das Geschäftsmodell von Mind Ark zielt dabei nach eigenen Angaben darauf ab, dass sich die durchschnittlichen Kosten auf einen US-Dollar pro Stunde Spielzeit belaufen sollen [3]. Zusätzlich verkauft Mind Ark von Zeit zu Zeit virtuelle Grundstücke an die Spieler.


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Das Spiel klingt sehr interressant... erstaunlich, dass ich noch nie etwas davon gehört habe... ich werd es mir wohl mal anschauen wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Öhm lol ich sehe grade bei den Googleanzeiegen " Abnehmen: Pach -30kg/10€ nur jeden zweiten Tag ein Patch" 

Offtopic ftw 

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool -> Rofl -> WTF -> Das tat gut

Is aber echt schon übel, da soll noch jmd mit Wirtschaftskrise kommen wenn man 300k USD fürn Item ausgibt um damit wieder rum zu versuchen Geld zu verdienen
Würde mal gern wissen woher er/sie das Geld bekommen hat, oder vill musste er/sie ja Kreditte auf nehmen, denkt er wird mega reich mit dem Asteroid, verkalkuliert sich und is nacher pleite

Wenn ich mir meinen Post so angucke würd ich mal sagen wtf was has du denn gchrieben es ist Zeit fürs Bett


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



> Das gesamte Wirtschaftssystem im Spiel baut auf die Spielewährung PE-Dollar auf, die im Verhältnis 10 zu 1 in echte Dollars umgetauscht werden kann. Das Umtauschen ist in beide Richtungen möglich. Die feste Bindung an den Dollar macht reale Investitionen möglich. So hat zum Beispiel der britische Schauspieler Jon Jacobs für 100.000 US-Dollar die virtuelle Immobilie eines Ferienressorts auf einem Asteroiden gekauft. Er bietet seinen Mitspielern virtuelle Hotelsuiten, Schürfrechte für virtuelle Rohstoffe und Jagdrechte zum Kauf an. Jacobs hat auf diesem Weg angeblich bereits 1 Million US-Dollar im Spiel verdient und hat einen *monatlichen Verdienst von über 12.000 US-Dollar*.


Wiki

Respekt. Wenn der Kerl mit seinen 300k$ nur 5000$ im Monat macht, verdient er mehr als wenn er ein (echtes^^) Haus gekauft und es vermietet hätte.
Risiko? Ja. Dumm? Sicher nicht.



> Ein aktives Mitspielen ist auch ohne eigenen Geldeinsatz möglich. Es kann Schweiß (Vibrant Sweat) von Tieren mittels eines kostenlos, von Anfang verfügbaren, Gerätes gesammelt werden. Dieser Schweiß kann an andere Spieler verkauft werden. Allerdings ist dies sehr zeitaufwendig und mühsam.




Hier ein Interview von John "NEVERDIE" Jacobs:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg4TwOqVprw


----------



## Necrobutcher (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Ich hab mir auch mal den Heisse Artikel zu diesem Jacobs angeschaut. Er betreibt wohl einen "Nachtclub" wo man gleichzeit besonders viele Ressourcen abbauen kann oder was auch immer. Das besondere ist wie er meint dass er echte Künstler also bekannte DJs einläd dort eine Partey zu machen und der Nachtclub aufwendig mit werken echter Künstler dekoriert ist...

Also ich bin ja selber (inzwischen weniger begeisterter) WoW Spieler und hab auch schon längere Zeiten in dem Game verbracht aber irgendwo hörts für mich auch auf, das grenzt ja für mich schon sehr stark an Online-Sucht/Wahnsinn... kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen warum jemand auf solche Partys "geht".


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> Mal eine frage am rande: wer finanziert das ganze?? wenn ich mir, sagen wir mal 10 000 PED im spiel erwirtschafte und mir dann 1000 USD auszahlen lasse, müssen die 1000 USD ja irgendwo herkommen!! die werden ja wohl kaum einfach so in umlauf kommen können oder? das würde die inflation ja massig anschüren!! Institutionen wie die EZB würden sowas ja wohl kaum zulassen!



Das ganze Game ist auf Langzeitgameplay ausgelegt. Ich fing an, als grade die Meldung durchs Netz geisterte, dass jemand eine virtuelle Insel für 26.000 USD gekauft hat. Das war damals auch ein Weltrekord und auch in Entropia Universe (damals hieß es noch "Project Entropia", daher auch PED - *P*roject *E*ntropia *D*ollar). ^^
Ich dachte mir auch, dass es ganz easy ist, mal eben 100 USD im Monat zu machen, aber da fählt man WEIT, außer man spielt schon sehr sehr lang und hat unter Umständen seh sehr viel investiert. ^^

Es gab einen Fall wo ein Spieler 50.000 USD in EINEM MONAT verprasst hat und dafür praktisch nichts wiederbekam. Das ganze grenzt an ein Roulettespiel: Entweder man setzt richtig oder falsch.
Andersherum kannte ich mal jemand, der sich als ganz gewöhnlicher Händler seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient hat.
Allerdings war der...
1. ...aus Polen, wo das Leben nicht viel kostet.
2. ...mit gar nichts anderem beschäftigt, er hatte ansonsten praktisch 0 Skills. Und Handeln ist wirklich stinklangweilig, wenn man das als Hauptbeschäftigung machen möchte. 

Es gibt durchaus ein paar glückliche, die dort durch Jagen und so dauerhaften Profit machen, aber der größere Teil der Spieler verliert dort meist sein Geld.




Perkele schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch mal den Heisse Artikel zu diesem Jacobs angeschaut. Er betreibt wohl einen "Nachtclub" wo man gleichzeit besonders viele Ressourcen abbauen kann oder was auch immer. Das besondere ist wie er meint dass er echte Künstler also bekannte DJs einläd dort eine Partey zu machen und der Nachtclub aufwendig mit werken echter Künstler dekoriert ist...
> 
> Also ich bin ja selber (inzwischen weniger begeisterter) WoW Spieler und hab auch schon längere Zeiten in dem Game verbracht aber irgendwo hörts für mich auch auf, das grenzt ja für mich schon sehr stark an Online-Sucht/Wahnsinn... kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen warum jemand auf solche Partys "geht".



Ja, diese Partys sind ab und an ganz gut besucht, aber ansonsten ist in den Clubs dort tote Hose. ^^ Auf einer Stelle zu stehen und seinem Ava beim Umherhüppeln zuzusehen ist nicht wirklich spannend, außer man chattet nebenbei noch eine Runde. Der besagte Jon Jacobs hat auch seine Hochzeit im RL auf Bildschirme auf seinem virtuellen Asteroiden streamen lassen. ^^ Er ist/war als professioneller DJ tätig (DJ HoundDog) und streamed dort ab und an auch eigene Remixes die man überall hören kann.


@Inu: Stimmt, ich hätte fast vergessen, dass Jon Neverdie Jacobs auch noch ~70.000 USD für eine eigene Ingame-Bank bezahlt hat.  Es gibt 5 oder 6 Banken, die alle ungefähr für diesen Wert versteigert wurden.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und Handeln ist wirklich stinklangweilig, wenn man das als Hauptbeschäftigung machen möchte.


Also in WoW kommt es bei mir öfter mal vor das ich mich nur wegen des Auktionshauses einlogge. Also mal 1-2 Wochen nicht spiele sondern wenn WoW dann AH. Und das nicht weil ich dringend Gold bräuchte, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht. Wenn das in den AHs von Calypso nur ansatzweise so "funny" wie in WoW ist, dann werd ich mir das auf alle Fälle mal genauer anschauen. War jetzt mal ne knappe Stunde drin, die Grafik ist nicht schlecht, der Rest natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hab fast die ganze Stunde gebraucht um überhaupt mal ein Tier zu finden.

Wenn man wirklich problemlos PED auszahlen lassen kann, dann ist das auf jeden Fall interessant. Wenn ich mir mein Gold aus WoW 10:1 auszahlen lassen könnte bräuchte ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen.


----------



## hzdriver (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Schwachsinn für Schwachsinnige , täglich verhungern ganz real Menschen , einfach so !


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Könnte ich mir in dem game ne Atombombe kaufen (für ca 50.000) und seinen Asteoriden wegpusten, wie der sich wohl ärgern würde


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also in WoW kommt es bei mir öfter mal vor das ich mich nur wegen des Auktionshauses einlogge. Also mal 1-2 Wochen nicht spiele sondern wenn WoW dann AH. Und das nicht weil ich dringend Gold bräuchte, sondern weil es mir Spaß macht. Wenn das in den AHs von Calypso nur ansatzweise so "funny" wie in WoW ist, dann werd ich mir das auf alle Fälle mal genauer anschauen. War jetzt mal ne knappe Stunde drin, die Grafik ist nicht schlecht, der Rest natürlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hab fast die ganze Stunde gebraucht um überhaupt mal ein Tier zu finden.
> 
> Wenn man wirklich problemlos PED auszahlen lassen kann, dann ist das auf jeden Fall interessant. Wenn ich mir mein Gold aus WoW 10:1 auszahlen lassen könnte bräuchte ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen.



Es kann schon Spaß machen, wenn man handelt.  Aber für mich ist das nichts, ich mache das nur gelegentlich. Der einfachste Weg ist der, dass man sich bei den Ausrüstungsproduzenten einklinkt und für die die Rohstoffe einkauft. Das hat mein Bekannter auch gemacht. Dadurch macht man langsamen aber sicheren Profit.
Der schwierigere Weg ist der, dass man in der Auktion versucht, günstig an Waffen oder andere Ausrüstung zu kommen und diese dann entweder behält, bis der Wert steigt (oder fällt >.<) und diese dann mit gutem Profit weiterverkauft. Das Verkaufen auf der Straße ist jedoch in der Regel mit ewigen Rumstehen verbunden, bis man einen Interessenten findet.

In jedem Fall solltest du versuchen, zunächst alle Teleporter zu bekommen, um dich jederzeit umher zu bewegen. Das ist eine Beschäftigung für mehrere Tage.
Am besten suchst du dir eine Society (=Clan/Gilde/Allianz/usw.), dort kannst du jederzeit nachfragen, wenn etwas unklar ist.



Spoiler



http://entropedia.info/Location.aspx


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



Billy.Mc John schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir in dem game ne Atombombe kaufen (für ca 50.000) und seinen Asteoriden wegpusten, wie der sich wohl ärgern würde



Ich bezahl 50% davon xD


----------



## zcei (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*

Jo ich schieß auch 25% dazu  

"Your asteroid was destroyes by a nuclear bomb powered by Billy.Mc John, Low & zcei"

Hahaa...dann würd er mal wieder aufwachen.
Wie krank das ist. 300k $. Ok wenn er glück hat dann kann er vll wieder gewinn machen, aber das ist mühselig und ich denke deswegen soviel Geld auszugeben ist risikoreicher als das was unsere Banken machen (und die SIND pleite  )


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



zcei schrieb:


> Jo ich schieß auch 25% dazu
> 
> "Your asteroid was destroyes by a nuclear bomb powered by Billy.Mc John, Low & zcei"



Wieviel würde ich geben um in diesem Moment sein Gesicht zu sehen 

Ja wenn er Glück hat machen seine Kinder damit iwann mal gewinn, aber ich denke davor gehe die Server down oder es spielt keiner mehr das Game.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> ach schnickschnack : D
> hatte der denn kein geld für nen planeten? : >
> oder gar ne galaxie?



Weitere Planeten, die jemand anderem als den eigentlichen Entwicklern gehören, sind bereits fest geplant.  Wie/Was/Wann ist allerdings noch nicht ganz bekannt.
The Planet Roster


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Schwachsinn für Schwachsinnige , täglich verhungern ganz real Menschen , einfach so !


 
Ganz deiner Meinung... traurig eigentlich.


----------



## frequence (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Virtueller Asteroid für 330.000 USD versteigert*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Schwachsinn für Schwachsinnige , täglich verhungern ganz real Menschen , einfach so !




Und Du meinst, dein geistreicher Beitrag ändert diese Tatsache?
Was hällst du davon wenn Du deinen Rechner verkaufst und deinein Luxusbesitz und das Geld genau diesen Menschen gibst?



hzdriver schrieb:


> Schwachsinnsbeitrag für Schwachsinnige , täglich blubbern ganz real Menschen , einfach so irgend nen Müll um einfach mal etwas gesagt zu haben!


----------

